# Direct vs Sprung Lever



## Miketh (Aug 2, 2017)

So, I really hope this hasn't been covered before, I honestly did search for it.

I'm trying to work out what the pros and cons are between a direct piston (eg La Pavoni) vs a spring lever (eg Elektra Micro). I've read through the comparison thread for levers, but it's mostly just about the specifications. So far, what I can tell is that the spring is more a fixed rate/decay of pressure while the direct is up to you and your arm. Are there nuances between the two that aren't so obvious?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Miketh said:


> So, I really hope this hasn't been covered before, I honestly did search for it.
> 
> I'm trying to work out what the pros and cons are between a direct piston (eg La Pavoni) vs a spring lever (eg Elektra Micro). I've read through the comparison thread for levers, but it's mostly just about the specifications. So far, what I can tell is that the spring is more a fixed rate/decay of pressure while the direct is up to you and your arm. Are there nuances between the two that aren't so obvious?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Spring levers are more expensive









The larger boiler machines with spring levers ( londinium for example ) will be more temp stable shot to shot than a pavoni...which anecdotally I hear can over heat after a few shots ( hence you can find heat sinks for them to buy ) . Elektra Micro , no idea sorry .

If @coffeechap is around he is the resident lever expert , you don't tend to see alot of Elektra Micro owners on here to be honest . Plenty of La Pav owners around , but it's probably better if someone who has bought machines you are referring to can give you a direct comparison .


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Miketh said:


> So, I really hope this hasn't been covered before, I honestly did search for it.
> 
> I'm trying to work out what the pros and cons are between a direct piston (eg La Pavoni) vs a spring lever (eg Elektra Micro). I've read through the comparison thread for levers, but it's mostly just about the specifications. So far, what I can tell is that the spring is more a fixed rate/decay of pressure while the direct is up to you and your arm. Are there nuances between the two that aren't so obvious?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Consistency is the main difference. In that the machine is designed to repeat the same process each time, i.e the same pressure profile, without needing anything from the operator that requires any sort of technique. I know someone with a La Pavoni and they love it so I'm sure they're good fun.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As above the key difference is repeatability. However both of these machines are prone to overheating. The Microcasa is more in upkeep than the pavoni, which is super simple to strip, repair and maintain. The Microcasa costs a fair bit more than a la pavoni too.


----------



## Miketh (Aug 2, 2017)

Sorry, should've mentioned they were just examples, not the actual models I'm looking at. Have not decided yet what I would like, except that it should be a lever.

La Pavoni stand out as a direct machine of choice, but the springs, there are endless models it seems. If I were to set myself a budget of say, £1000, what would be the machines of choice for both types? Second hand would be preferable for both, but not opposed to new either.


----------

